# 40% off weekend @ EZ Car Care



## EZ Car Care (Dec 8, 2015)

40% off our range of detailing products available @ www.ezcarcare.co.uk

Offer ends Sunday


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Saw this over on briskoda so decided to try a few bit ( litre wash kit and wheel sealant)


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

At these prices, treat yourself to Project X, have been using it since its release and continue to be amazed with it, so easy to use and tremendous results.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

After trying most of the range now I can safely say, you'd be daft not to take advantage of this. I for one will be putting another order in


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

fozzy said:


> After trying most of the range now I can safely say, you'd be daft not to take advantage of this. I for one will be putting another order in


Yeah, ditto, must admit to becoming a bit of a fanboi


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Just ordered some APC, cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just got myself some Project X

Hard to resist really :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Demetri said:


> Just got myself some Project X
> 
> Hard to resist really :thumb:


I really wasn't expecting much from Project X, but it was one of those :doublesho moments when I hosed it off, you'll not be dissapointed :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

How is this product best used?

Pump Sprayer?
Hand sprayer?
Foam Lance?

Diluted as a stand alone sealer?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just ordered some project x to try.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Demetri said:


> How is this product best used?
> 
> Pump Sprayer?
> Hand sprayer?
> ...


I happen to have a spare foam lance, so that's kept with a maintenance dilution of Project X and applied after the usual wash process. First time application is at a, very slightly, higher, dilution.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

kenny wilson said:


> I happen to have a spare foam lance, so that's kept with a maintenance dilution of Project X and applied after the usual wash process. First time application is at a, very slightly, higher, dilution.


Higher dilution as in 10:1 ?

Do you think a pump sprayer would be OK to apply this product?


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

I reckon you could use a pump sprayer, it's just I've got a spare lance handy, rather than rinsing out the snowfoam lance every time, this is the guidance from their site;

_Foam Lance Application - First Application: Add 5ml of Project X into 500ml of water. The product can then be applied, there is no cure time needed and should be pressure rinsed off once the entire vehicle has been covered.

For maintenance washes add 1ml of Project X into 500ml of water. This will boost previous applications and provide a hydrophobic barrier and increase gloss levels._

I probs have it a bit 'richer' but the results are amazing, the beading on all surfaces is to be seen.

yes, I'm a big fan


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Just ordered 250ml of project X, 1L of Exotic (although I can't find any reviews of this?) and 500ml of supercharged!


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Is everything already discounted? Some products seem to have nothing off that's all.


----------



## Reflex Tuscan (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi
As above really, some products show a 40% discount some show less discount and some none at all.
Looking to purchase a few bits.


----------



## EZ Car Care (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you for all the orders. We limited the sale to products up to 1 Litre. We do have a group buy section that includes some discounted accessories as well as our DA from £160 to £135.

Still some cracking deal but it ends midnight!

Thanks again to everyone who has ordered.


----------



## EZ Car Care (Dec 8, 2015)

few hours left!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Demetri said:


> Higher dilution as in 10:1 ?
> 
> Do you think a pump sprayer would be OK to apply this product?


yep without issue, works a treat


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Projuct x arrived today, cant wait to try it


----------



## Reflex Tuscan (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi

Received my order (Thanks) but the 5L Ultimate APC hasn't got any form of labelling on it.
Can you let me have dilution rates etc please, I have sent a couple of emails and tried to phone numerous times but your line is always busy, hopefully that means you are taking lots of phone orders.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Having a similar problem, had an issue with an order sent a couple of emails and tried the contact form on the website but no response :/ - really like the products though


----------



## Reflex Tuscan (Nov 12, 2007)

Had a reply from Darren today apologising for the problem in communication, they are having building works done and things have been a struggle for a few days.
Got the necessary info now and if the Ultimate APC is as good as the other products I purchased I will be very happy.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm hoping for another discount weekend so I can order some stuff - have never tried any of the products and keep hearing good things about them - especially Project X


----------

